# Bean's Exterior Adventure!



## gml (Sep 1, 2008)

Bean took advantage of the warm weather for a brief tour of the garden in front of our apartment...


__
https://flic.kr/p/4616380961


__
https://flic.kr/p/4616997346


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for sharing  I liked them all.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Beautiful pictures


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Bean is so adorable if I do say so myself. :lol:


----------



## tiesaresopxnk (Apr 29, 2010)

Handsome boy!


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

sooo cute!


i miss taking mine outside. it's too hot and humid here now.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Aww, what a cutie! Thanks for sharing


----------

